# Happy 4th of July brothers & sisters in Christ.



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

On this July 4th our great nation will be 237 years old. Happy Birthday America! Freedom came at a great price. Many of our countryâ€™s sons & daughters paid with their lives for our freedom. Freedom always comes at a price, and almost always the by the shedding of blood. I am grateful to God that I was born & raised here. On this July 4th as we celebrate Independence Day, I must also remind you that there is one Son who shed his blood so that we may be free. God the Son came to this earth for one purpose, and that was to redeem us by being crucified on the cross. We were once slaves, but now Free. Jesus Christ gives us true freedom. Happy Independence day brothers & sisters in Christ, and â€œGod Bless America!â€


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday America!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Amen you as well.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday America. With prayer may we have many more with your guidance.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Have a safe a blessed day God Bless you all.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Amen*

Amen.


----------

